# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Mac Mini

## koki

http://www.apple.com/macmini/


No further comments.

----------


## nkladakis

Δεν υπάρχουν πια δικαιολογίες, 489 ευρω!! μαζί με το ΦΠΑ.

----------


## ice

ouaaaaaaouuuu Καταπληκτικο

----------


## orionas

Επειδη ενδιαφερομαι να τον αγορασω και ειμαι καινουργιος στο θεμα wireless θα μπορω να συνδεομαι με τον macmini στο AWMN;

----------


## koki

Κάτωχρο.
Βάλε το στολίδι στο σαλόνι σου και βρες τίποτε άλλο για την ταράτσα  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Επειδη ενδιαφερομαι να τον αγορασω και ειμαι καινουργιος στο θεμα wireless θα μπορω να συνδεομαι με τον macmini στο AWMN;


Βεβαίως και μπορείς, για ταράτσα βολεύει το μικρο μέγεθος αλλά μπορεί να πάρει μόνο μια mini pci και χρειάζεσαι managed switch με δυνατότητα vlans για περισσότερα interface. Μπορείς να έχεις ftp, apache, samba, gnugk asterisk, dns, quaga κλπ Τα περισσότερα με εύκολο GUI.
Εγω το σκέφτομαι περισσότερο για carpc  ::

----------


## mojiro

το xbox ειναι μαυρο με λιγο πρασινο αυτο ειναι ασπρο με μπλε....
το ενα τεραστιο το αλλο τοσοδουλι
το ενα φτηνο(αν και οταν βγηκε τοσο εκανε) το αλλο ακριβο
το ενα αργο αλλα παιχνιδιαρικο το αλλο γρηγορο και δικτιομενο

ολο αντιθεσεις ειναι...

----------


## nkladakis

> το xbox ειναι μαυρο με λιγο πρασινο αυτο ειναι ασπρο με μπλε....
> το ενα τεραστιο το αλλο τοσοδουλι
> το ενα φτηνο(αν και οταν βγηκε τοσο εκανε) το αλλο ακριβο
> το ενα αργο αλλα παιχνιδιαρικο το αλλο γρηγορο και δικτιομενο
> 
> ολο αντιθεσεις ειναι...


το βλέπεις και σαν παιχνιδομηχανη!
Ενδιαφέρον  ::

----------


## ocean

> ... και χρειάζεσαι managed switch με δυνατότητα vlans για περισσότερα interface ...


Not true φιλτατε Νίκο:



```
Welcome to Darwin!
nina:~ root# ifconfig -au
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80::205:2ff:fed1:331 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet 192.168.11.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.11.255
        ether 00:05:02:d1:03:31
        media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>) status: active
        supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex>

nina:~ root# ifconfig en0 192.168.199.1 alias

nina:~ root# ifconfig -au

en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80::205:2ff:fed1:331 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet 192.168.11.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.11.255
        inet 192.168.199.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.199.255
        ether 00:05:02:d1:03:31
        media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>) status: active
        supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex>

nina:~ root#
```

οπως βλέπεις μπορείς να βάλεις όσες alias IPs θέλεις στό ίδιο interface ....

*Ain't Unix nice ?!?!*   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

ωστε ετσι γίνεται? και το πάλευα με en0:0  :: 

ααααχ άχρηστη είμαι.

----------


## paravoid

> οπως βλέπεις μπορείς να βάλεις όσες alias IPs θέλεις στό ίδιο interface ....
> 
> *Ain't Unix nice ?!?!*


Εμ, don't try this at home.
Δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο. Δεν ξέρω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί η quagga, δεν νομίζω και πάρα πολύ καλά πάντως.

----------


## ocean

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ocean
> 
> οπως βλέπεις μπορείς να βάλεις όσες alias IPs θέλεις στό ίδιο interface ....
> 
> *Ain't Unix nice ?!?!*    
> 
> 
> Εμ, don't try this at home.
> Δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο. Δεν ξέρω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί η quagga, δεν νομίζω και πάρα πολύ καλά πάντως.


Don't worry....
Το δούλευα για μήνες στην cecilia στον κόμβο μου, με 5 Aliases στην ίδια κάρτα ... η zebra τα πηγαινε μια χαρά .... 
Επισης τα δουλεύω χρόνια σε production περιβάλλοντα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα 

Το οτι είναι καλύτερο (cleaner) να έχεις ξεχωριστές κάρτες δεν το συζητάω...
και είναι και πιο εύκολο και για άλλα πράγματα (π.χ. στο στήσιμο του firewall ή στο traffic shaping - εκεί αν δουλεύεις με aliases θελει λίγο προσοχή)

Αλλα αν δεν μπορείς να έχεις άλλη κάρτα δικτύου τα aliases παίζουν μια χαρά...

Στο κάτω κάτω, τα υπέρ του δέοντος hyped vlans της cisco και των υπολοίπων στην ίδια αρχή με τα aliases στηρίζονται ....

Επίσης τα aliases είναι και ένας εύκολος και γρήγορος τρόπος να φιάχνεις failover setups με διπλά συστήματα .... (αν ένδιαφέρεται κανένας του λέω πως....)

----------


## ocean

BTW, εχει αρχίσει και γίνεται off-topic το thread  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

> ωστε ετσι γίνεται? και το πάλευα με en0:0 
> 
> ααααχ άχρηστη είμαι.


Read the FINE manual !!!!  ::  (u linux-geek)

Ο ocean έχει δίκιο, στο cecilia παίζει μια χαρά καθός και σε άλες ευαρμογές, πχ aDSL sharring με 1 NIC.

----------


## ysam

Και κάτι ιστορίες με διαφορετικά subnets που μου λέγατε ότι πρέπει να είναι όλα το ίδιο mask τι είναι? 

Αυτό με το /29 λεω... (255.255.255.24 ::

----------


## racer

Εάν ενοείς ίδιο subnet σε άλο interface τότε ναι δεν το δέχετε. Πχ:
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 <- error

αντίστοιχα:
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
ifconfig eth1 alias add 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 <- error

----------


## ysam

οχι βρε δεν εννοώ αυτό. 

αν και τα παράδειγματα το κάνεις λάθος για αυτό είναι και error.. 

πρέπει το δεύτερο να έχει mask /32 και παίζει μία χαρά.
Επίσης...

px
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.128
ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.129 netmask 255.255.255.240

----------


## racer

> οχι βρε δεν εννοώ αυτό. 
> 
> αν και τα παράδειγματα το κάνεις λάθος για αυτό είναι και error.. 
> 
> πρέπει το δεύτερο να έχει mask /32 και παίζει μία χαρά.
> Επίσης...
> 
> px
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.128
> ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.129 netmask 255.255.255.240


Τα παραδείγματα τα έκανα επίτηδες λάθος. Νομίζω ότι το Linux τα δέχεται τα παραδείγματα μου, έτσι πρέπει να είχα δει κάπου. Αν όχι τότε συγχωρέστε με που δε θυμάμαι καλά.

Το δικό σου παράδειγμα φυσικά και παίζει, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι είχα πει, εάν είναι όπως τα λες τότε προφανώς στο εξέφρασα λάθος η το κατάλαβες λάθος. Anyway, λίγη η σημασία του  ::

----------


## wiresounds

http://www.kevinrose.com/index.php/weblog/comments/191/

αχαχα  ::  
έτσι, έτσι !
sorry δεν κρατήθηκα !

----------


## nkladakis

Κατέστρεψε ενα mac mini για να βάλει μέσα ενα pc!!!  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Κατέστρεψε ενα mac mini για να βάλει μέσα ενα pc!!!


  ::   ::  
το κατεστρεψε ή το αναβαθμισε?
 ::   ::

----------


## nkladakis

O βάνδαλος δεν κατάφερε να χωρέσει το dvd. Tο αθόρυβο mac mini θα ακούγετε τωρα σαν ηλεκτρική σκούπα.  ::

----------


## pvas

> Tο αθόρυβο mac mini θα ακούγετε τωρα σαν ηλεκτρική σκούπα.


Σαν Subwoofer  ::

----------


## ocean

> Με τα aliases αν κατάλαβα κάλα, μπορείς να έχεις ξερω γώ 10 IPs, διαφορετικά subnets σε ένα interface, που θα πέφτει σε ένα Switch, και να κάνεις routing ενωμεταξή τους;;;


Ναι

----------


## JS

Καταπληκτικό αυτό το MAC Mini...
Τώρα επιτέλους μπορούμε να το βάλουμε και στα ΙΧ μας  ::   ::   :: 

http://www.sowerbutts.com/linux-mac-mini/

----------


## nkladakis

> Καταπληκτικό αυτό το MAC Mini...
> Τώρα επιτέλους μπορούμε να το βάλουμε και στα ΙΧ μας   
> 
> http://www.sowerbutts.com/linux-mac-mini/


Όταν ο spirosco λέει, οτι το Debian repository του, δεν εχει πακέτα για "εξωτικά συστήματα " κάτι τέτοιο εννοεί?  ::

----------


## socrates

Δυστηχώς δεν παρέχεται υποστήριξη για την Airport Extreme.



> Do not expect the 802.11g wireless ("Airport Extreme") to work. The Apple Airport Extreme module uses a PCI 802.11g chipset from Broadcom, and there is no open-source driver for this hardware. In the i386 world some people use NDIS wrappers to run the Windows drivers under Linux, but this is not possible on the Mac Mini. No equivalent solution exists for the Mac OS drivers. Time to go shopping for a supported USB 802.11g dongle.

----------


## JS

Νίκο άμα μου κάνεις ένα δώρο (για δοκιμές ντε) θα σου κάνω ένα mirror άλλο πράγμα  ::   ::   ::  
Ότι εξωτικό βρω θα το βάλω (με i386, με SPARC, με μπικίνι,...)
 ::

----------


## jimis

> Επίσης τα aliases είναι και ένας εύκολος και γρήγορος τρόπος να φιάχνεις failover setups με διπλά συστήματα .... (αν ένδιαφέρεται κανένας του λέω πως....)


Ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ! Αν έχεις όρεξη ρίξε μια περίληψη ή αλλιώς κάποιο σχετικό λινκ. Συγκεκριμένα είμαι περίεργος πως στήνεις failover dhcp και dns. 

Ευχαριστώ, 
Δημήτρης

----------


## koki

Nϊκο εάν θες linux σε mac, συνιστώ Ubuntu  ::

----------

